
To fix the tech gender gap, fix computer science education - jonsen
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/red-alert-politics/to-fix-the-tech-gender-gap-fix-computer-science-education
======
Kazooie_Bird
I'm tired of articles that throw out claims such as:

"With computer science, however, failing repeatedly is core to finding and
solving problems in the code. If that is paired with unclear instruction and
learning materials, female students are more likely to start believing that
they are bad at computer science, when really their environment is the
problem."

and conclude with:

"Our failure to teach computer science properly is a far-reaching problem with
disastrous consequences — both for women and the workplace."

Why do authors of articles of this theme fail to present a proper solution,
aside from stating complaints based on subjective observations?

~~~
Nomentatus
Why do you? Why do I? 'cause we don't have a highly effective solution yet;
I'm happy to see a clearer description of the problem.

------
leowoo91
Little less known fact: women are doing better in (computer) science simply
because they follow the rules properly.
[https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2014/09/why-
gi...](https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2014/09/why-girls-get-
better-grades-than-boys-do/380318/)

~~~
Kazooie_Bird
The 2014 article you provided hints absolutely nothing about computer science.
Do you have any other resources?

~~~
leowoo91
Closest I've got: [https://hackernoon.com/a-brief-history-of-women-in-
computing...](https://hackernoon.com/a-brief-history-of-women-in-
computing-e7253ac24306)

~~~
Kazooie_Bird
thanks

